# Broken Spoiler...



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

A couple weeks ago I was at a friends apartment and the wind was blowing really hard and of course out of every car in the lot my cruze was targeted by roll off dumpster! Yeah I freakin dumpster! Well I'm using this opportunity to look into aftermarket spoiler ideas! 

I really like this style 










but having a hard time finding out if it uses the factory holes bc I'd rather not drill any other holes or have to hide the original ones! What would my easiest route in fixing the factory spoiler without paying $350 for the spoiler itself! 

Here's pictures of the broken spoiler on my cruze now! 


















Any advice would be appreciated...thanks!! 

-KY



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have seen black trunk lids with the spoiler for sale online. Try https://www.partmyride.com/ or Car-Part.com --Used Auto Parts Market or similar sites.


----------



## Karma (May 21, 2015)

You have a couple of options you can do. 
1) buy a replacement paint matched factory spoiler 
2) vinyl wrap your trunk (old spoiler off) and then put on whichever aftermarket spoiler you want.

I know those are things you dont wanna do. Thats pretty much what youll have to do though.

95404355 Spoiler Assembly OEM GM Black Granite Metallic 2011-15 Chevy Cruze | eBay

here is a paint matched spoiler That i have found on ebay for you.


----------

